# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Otra bofetada a nuestro eco-sistema

## ben-amar

Se abre la veda para los montes, ahora, no solo no se encontraran nunca a los piromanos sino no que se premiara a los dueños de los montes quemados.

La Ley de Montes abre la puerta a recalificar terrenos quemados

----------


## Luján

Tengo que leer la noticia completa, y la le o proyecto, pero es lo peor que le pueden hacer al monte.

Que paren el mundo, que yo me bajo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Escribo las palabras "Cañete" y "Medio Ambiente" y me salen las sirenas del Kaspersky.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

